# الخطة التفصيلية لتظاهرات 25 يناير 2012 كما أعلن عنها



## Alexander.t (24 يناير 2012)

*الخطة التفصيلية لتظاهرات 25 يناير 2012 كما أعلن عنها


*  *      اولا : بعد صلاة الفجر من امام جامع الازهر هنتحرك على ميدان التحرير من اول  اليوم  وبعدها هتبدا المسيرات تتحرك من باقي المساجد والميادين من بعد صلاة  الظهر  نحو ميدان التحرير *​
*
     ثانيا : اماكن التجمع **

     1- ميدان مصطفى محمود* *
     امبابة التجمع الساعة 12 امام كنيسة الوحدة بشارع الوحدة بجوار كشري الاستاذ* *

     2- جامع الاستقامة بميدان الجيزة* *

     *العمرانية التجمع امام جامع خاتم المرسلين بشارع خاتم المرسلين الساعه 11 صباحا* *
     *فيصل التجمع بمحطة الطالبية فيصل الساعة 11 صباحا* *
     *الهرم التجمع امام جامع السلام الساعة 11 صباحا* *
     *المنيب وساقية مكي مكان التجمع ميدان محطة مترو المنيب الساعه 11 صباحا* *

     (على ان تتقابل المسيرات  السابقه في ميدان الجيزه الساعه الواحده والنصف  ظهرا وتتجه لجامعة القاهره  حيث تنضم لها مسيرة طلبة الثانويه السعيديه  وجامعه القاهره وكلية هندسه  القاهره وتتجه اخيرا الى كوبري الجلاء حيث تصل  هناك في تمام الرابعه عصرا )* *

     3- ميدان السيدة زينب* *
     * منيل الروضه - مكان التجمع ميدان الباشا بالمنيل الساعه 11 صباحا* *

     * مصر القديمه التجمع امام جامع عمرو ابن العاص الساعه 11 صباحا* *

     * المعادي التجمع امام مسجد الفتح ش 9 بالمعادي الساعه 10 صباحا* *

     (تتجمع المسيرات بميدان السيده زينب الساعه 2 وتتجه الى ميدان التحرير مباشره)* *

     4- دوران شبرا* *

     ويشارك فيها اهالي شبرا  والشرابيه والزاويه الحمرا ويكون التجمع الساعه 2  ظهرا في دوران شبرا  وتتجه الى كوبري قصر النيل حيث تصل في تمام الساعه  الرابعه* *

     5- جامع الفتح برمسيس* *

     6- مسيرة شرق القاهره* *

     وتضم اهالي المطرية وعين شمس  ومصر الجديدة ومدينة نصر والزتون وحدايق  القبة والعباسية ويكون التجمع  امام مترو غمرة تحت الكوبري الساعه 2 ظهرا  ومن ثم التوجه الى كوبري قصر  النيل حيث تصل هناك في تمام الساعه الرابعة* *

     تصل المسيرات في تمام الرابعة الى كوبري الجلاء (مصطفى محمود – الجيزة – شبرا )  كوبري قصر النيل (جامع الفتح – شرق القاهره)* *
     حيث يقام* *
     1- وقفة حداد على ارواح شهداء الثوره* *
     2- قسم الحفاظ على الثوره وتحقيق اهدافها* *
     3- واخير التوجه لميدان التحرير مباشرة* *

     • ملحوظه يأتي على رأس كل مسيره رايه معلق بها علم مصر و صورة الشهيد واسمه* *
     • (مسيرة مينا دانيال (شبرا)* *
     • مسيرة علاء عبد الهادي (الجيزه)* *
     • مسيرة عماد عفت( مصطفى محمود)* *
     • مسيرة سيد بلال (مسجد الفتح )* *
     • مسيرة خالد سعيد (السيده زينب)* *

     *مسيرات اخرى* *
     1- مسيرة اطباء عين شمس  بالزي الطبي للمطالبه بالقصاص للشهيد علاء عبد  الهادي متزامن مع ذكرى  الاربعين لاستشهاده تبدأ الساعه 10 صباحا من امام  جامع النور بالعباسيه  الى ميدان التحرير* *

     2- مسيرة كلية طب القاهره بالقصر العيني الساعه 11 صباحا بالزي الطبي من كلية طب القصر العيني الى ميدان التحرير* *

     3- مسيرة كلية فنون جميله  بالزمالك التجمع الساعه 10 صباحا امام كية فنون  جميله بالزمالك تتجه من  امام الكليه الى شارع شجرة الدر الى مسرح الزمالك  الى شارع 26 يوليو الى  فندق الماريوط الى شارع سرايا الجزيره الى كوبري قصر  النيل* *

     4- مسيرة شبرا الخيمه الساعه 11 صباحا من كوبري عرابي متجهه الى دوران شبرا ثم الى التحرير* *

     5- مسيرة ميدان الحجاز مصر الجديده الساعه 12 ونصف ضهراالى ميدان التحرير* *

     6 مسيرة جامع الازهر عقب صلاة الفجر متجهه الى ميدان التحرير* *

     ** ملحوظات* *
     - كل حد حد يقدر يطبع صورة شهيد او بانر شهيد او لمجموعه من الشهداء ويتحرك بها في المسيره الخاصه به* *
     - كل الي يقدر يطبع تي شيرت عليه صورة شهيد يلبسه وينزل بيه* *

      الموقعون :**


     1- حركة 6 ابريل* *

     2- إئتلاف شباب الثورة* *

     3- الجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية* *

     4- حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية* *

     5 - حزب العدل* *

     6- حملة دعم البرادعى "سابقاً" ومطالب التغيير* *

     7- الإشتراكيون الثوريون* *

     8- الحركة الشعبية لدعم الأزهر* *

     9- حزب التحالف الشعبى الإشتراكى* *

     10- شباب الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير* *

     11- جبهة الإرادة الشعبية* *

     12- الإئتلاف الإسلامى الحر* *

     13- جمعية أطباء التحرير* *

     14- اللجان الثورية الشعبية* *

     15- حملة كاذبون* *

     16- اتحاد شباب الثورة* *

     17- تحالف حركات توعية مصر* *

     18- اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو* *

     19- الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى* *

     20- رابطة الشباب التقدمى* *

     21- تكتل شباب بورسعيد* *

     22- حزب العمال والفلاحين* *

     23- جبهة عيش حريه عدالة إجتماعية* *

     24- حركة شايفنكم* *

     25- اللجان الشعبية للدفاع عن الثورة* *

     26- حزب الوعى* *

     27- حزب مصر الحرية* *

     28- إئتلاف ثورة اللوتس* *

     29- الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الإجتماعى* *

     30- حركة المصرى الحر* *

     31- حركة الإرادة الشعبية لمصر* *

     32- حركة صحوة* *

     33- حركة ثوار سيناء* *

     34- التوافق الشعبى* *

     35- جبهة الشباب الحر* *

     36- حركة مصر بكرة* *

     37- حركة العباسية مش تكية* *

     38- شباب الوحدة الوطنية (عابدين والموسكى)* *

     39- حركة كلنا مينا دانيال* *

     40- تيار الإسلام العام* *

     41- حركة مشاركة* *

     42- شباب ثورة فجر* *

     43- إئتلاف الثقافة الحر* *

     44- حركة مصر المتنورة* *

     45- الجبهة الثورية بدمياط* *

     46- إئتلاف الثورة الديمقراطي بقنا* *

     47- إئتلاف ثورة 25 يناير بالصعيد* *

     48- إئتلاف ثورة 25 يناير بالأقصر* *

     49- إئتلاف الثورة الديمقراطي بأسوان* *

     50- حركة الديمقراطية الشعبية سوهاج* *

     51- إئتلاف شباب سوهاج* *

     52- حركة الديمقراطيه الشعبيه المصريه بأسيوط* *

     53- إئتلاف شباب أسيوط* *

     54- تكتل شباب السويس* *

     55- حركة الثوار المستقلين بقنا*  ​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يناير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

كويس اوي 
خاتم المرسلين العمرانيه
تقريبا تحت البيت
اللي الامام يا ثوره مصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

الموقعين مفيهومش ولا دقن يعني


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الموقعين مفيهومش ولا دقن يعني


*برنامج احتفالهم*


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه
ممكن اغير منيو العشا لو سمحت ونخليه كفتة وطرب ؟
هههههههههههه ده احنا هناكل "طرب"


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كويس اوي
> خاتم المرسلين العمرانيه
> تقريبا تحت البيت
> اللي الامام يا ثوره مصر


تحت البيت ؟؟؟؟
أنت من الاحرار يا عياد ....


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2012)

ربنا موجود يعمل الخير لمصر
شكرا أخى الغالى


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*





التحرير من نصف ساعه
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*بدأ التجمع والهتاف  في دوران شبرا"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر "المشير بيهيس عايز يبقي ريس"  ‎https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#jan25*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة المعادى بداءت تتحرك من مسجد الفتح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*التحرير على الهواء مباشرة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LEfp-MdwS1U​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*ألقت اللجان القائمة على تأمين مداخل ميدان التحرير من جهة عبد المنعم رياض القبض على أحد البلطجية يحمل أسلحة بيضاء، محاولا الدخول إلى الميدان *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*توافد العشرات على ميدان الأربعين بالسويس.. وحافظ سلامة يقود مسيرة بالنعوش الرمزية والأكفان بعد صلاة الظهر*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة الف مسكن تتحرك الان*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*القبض على بلطجى معه أسلحة بيضاء وحبسه داخل سجن بالميدان ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*ألقت اللجان القائمة على تأمين مداخل ميدان التحرير من جهة عبد المنعم رياض  القبض على أحد البلطجية يحمل أسلحة بيضاء، محاولا الدخول إلى الميدان. 

وحاول الشاب المرور عبر اللجان الشعبية المسئولة عن تأمين الميدان وهو يحمل  عددا من الأسلحة البيضاء ، لكن تمكنت أفراد اللجان من اكتشاف أمره وحاول  بعضهم الاعتداء عليه، ولكن رفض أعضاء اللجان من الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين  الاعتداء عليه، وقاموا بتسليمه إلى إدارة السجن الذى تم إنشاؤه بالميدان  والذى أحيط بالأسلاك الشائكة ووضعت عليه لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "سجن  الفلول أعداء الثورة هل من مزيد" ووضعت عليه صور لرموز النظام السابق، وبعد  أن أُلقى القبض على ثلاثة بلطجية أصبح مزارا داخل الميدان. * *

أكد عزيز أبو شادى أحد المسئولين عن تأمين سجن الفلول بالتحرير أنه سيتم  احتجاز من يتم القبض عليه داخل السجن حتى يتم تسليمهم بنهاية اليوم إلى أحد  أقسام الشرطة. *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*انباء عن مشاركة شباب الاخوان فى الاعتصام والانضمام الى مطالب الثوره
ورحيل حكم العسكر
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*رسالة صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" من سنه بتاريخ يوم 25/1/2011

معرفش ايه اللي هيحصل النهاردة .. ومعرفش ممكن أكون فين بكره بالليل ..  في بيتنا .. معتصم في الشارع .. مقبوض علي في السجن .. مدفون في القبر ..  بس اللي أعرفه إني نازل لأن حقي وحق ابني لازم آخده من كل واحد أهان كرامة  كل مصري في البلد دي .. لأن بلدنا مش تكية تتقسم على كام ألف واحد واحنا  بنتفرج .. لأني مصري ومن حقي غاز بلدنا ميتصدرش لإسرائيل .. لأني صحيح  بانام شبعان بس عارف كويس إن فيه  30 مليون مصري بيناموا وهما بيحلموا بأي  أكل ياكلوه..*
*‎أنا نازل لأن البلد دي بلدي وأنا مش مجرد صفر  على الشمال تحدد مصيره حكومة أو أمن دولة أو داخلية .. أنا مواطن مصري ..  عارفين مصر؟ مصر اللي حاربت إسرائيل وهزمتهم في 1973 .. مصر اللي اتحدت  إنجلترا .. وطردت الفرنسيين .. مصر اللي مفيش أي محتل عرف ينتصر عليها  ويمسح هوية شعبها. أنا نازل لأني مش معاكم إن شعب مصر جبان .. شعب مصر مش  جبان .. شعب مصر كل واحد فيه خايف إنه لو اتحرك هيتحرك لوحده ومحدش هيساعده  .. لو محتاجين تضحيات والله أنا مستعد أضحي بكل ما أملك عشان بلدي.*

*‎من  بداية ما عملت الصفحة وكان سبب إخفائي لشخصيتي حاجتين: سبب أمني بحت وهو  إن الأمن ميقدرش يقفل الصفحة .. والسبب التاني وهو المهم إني في النهاية مش  عايز منكم أي حاجة .. لكل اللي بيشككوا في نيتي .. أقسم بالله العظيم أنا  معنديش هدف غير إن بلدي تتغير .. مش عايز أي حاجة منكم لا عايز شكر ولا  ثناء .. ولا عايز منصب ولا عايز مكافأة وحتى لو نجحنا وحققنا مستحيل أعرف  أي حد شخصيتي لأن نفسي يكون عندنا في حياتنا حلم جميل.. قصة ليها نهاية  سعيدة .. أنا مكافئتي الوحيدة هي إن واحد ميعرفنيش ولا أعرفه .. وعمري ما  شفته يدعيلي ويقول: ربنا يباركلك .. بس ده هدفي الوحيد.*

*‎أنا  قصرت في حق ناس كتير في الصفحة من غير ما أقصد ..  أرجوكم محدش يزعل مني  لأن والله العظيم أنا نيتي صافية وباعمل كل حاجة كان بيمليها علي ضميري ..  صدقوني أنا مكتبتش هنا أي خبر أو نشرت صورة أو فيديو إلا لو كنت مقتنع  تماما إنه حقيقي .. وعمري ما كتبت كلام عشان أخدعكم .. أنا كتبت هنا بقلبي  مش بقلمي .. كل حرف اتكتب هنا كان وراه ضمير بيراقب وعقل بيفكر وقلب بيحكم.*

*‎كلكم  عندي إخواتي .. حتى اللي دلوقتي شايفين إني عميل وخاين ومتمول .. لأنهم  للأسف دماغهم اتغسلت .. ومش دول أعدائي. أعدائي الحقيقيين اللي مسكوا البلد  واعتبروها تكية لمدة 30 سنة .. بيسرقوا في كل شبر فيها وبيعتبروا أي حاجة  تتعمل مكرمة للشعب .. اللي هو المفروض صاحب القرار .. وبيستغلوا حالة الفقر  والجوع ونقص التعليم في إنهم يستغلوا شباب في الهجوم على أي صوت يعترض  عليهم. بس صدقوني نهايتهم قربت.*

*‎أرجوكم تسامحوني كلكم لو حصل لي حاجة بكره. وأرجوكم كلكم تنزلوا لأن مصر مش هتتغير طول ما احنا بنهتف على الفيسبوك.*

‎
*ربنا يوفقنا كلنا*
*قال تعالى: وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على الله*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندرية : ميدان القائد إبراهيم الآن*

​



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

الإسكندرية .. الثوار يرفضون منصات الإخوان 

[YOUTUBE]_No-8YdiEOg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*






مسيره المعادي
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*بنارات مسيرة الحجاز ، راجعين راجعين ، راجعين و مش خايفين





*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندرية : بعض اللافتات بميدان القائد إبراهيم بالاسكندرية


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lR5thQa7JC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية المئات يحتشدون بميدان القائد ابراهيم والقوات البحرية تقدم عروضا عسكرية احتفالا بالثورة​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

مسيرة هندسة هتتحرك كمان ١٠ دقايق على مبنى الجامعة ‎#*alex*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | ثوار التحرير لم ينسو فلسطين RNN #25jan #ta7rir#

 تصوير مصطفي فريد*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*تجمع العشرات من الأفراد عند مسجد الفتح برمسيس ويقوم بعضهم بتوزيع المنشورات لإقناع المارة بالإنضمام اليهم*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*المسيرة في ش حسنين دسوقي  الآن ‎‎#maadi‏ ‎‏*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | ميدان التحرير : مسيرة لعلماء الازهر تجوب أنحاء الميدان 
*



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

الذكرى الأولى للثورة في المنيا تتسم بالطابع الإحتفالي ​ 
[YOUTUBE]nfYuaCoGUmM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | المنصورة : مسيرة للألاف من كلية طب في طريقها لميدان مشعل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | المنصورة : مسيرة للألاف من كلية طب في طريقها لميدان مشعل*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

وصول مسيرة ضخمة من الهرم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*





الثورة المصرية
*​*1/25/2012 10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




00 AM
تقرير - محمد سليمان : 

مر عام على ثورة 25 يناير .. اختلفت الخريطة السياسة تماما وأصبح أعضاء  الحزب الوطنى محل اتهام يطلق عليهم ''الفلول''، بينما تحول المنتمين للتيار  الاسلامى من السجون والمعتقلات الى مقاعد البرلمان . 

ومع حلول الذكرى الاولى لليوم الاول للتظاهرات التى شكلت الثورة المصرية  واطاحت بالرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك وبعض مساعديه ووزراءه، نستعيد مواقف  الاعبين السياسيين الرئيسين على الساحة حاليا فى مثل هذا اليوم من العام  2011 . 

وبينما حافظت بعض القوى السياسية على مواقفها منذ انطلاق الشرارة الاولى  للثورة وحتي الان، الا أن اخرين قد غيروا من اراءهم باختلاف الوقت والظروف  المحيطة . 

وبينما اعلنت حركات وأحزاب صغيرة مشاركتها فى التظاهرات، رفضت قوى سياسة  ''عتيدة''، المشاركة معلنة رغبتها فى اصلاح الوضع الحالى وليس تغييره او  استبداله . 

وأعلن شباب حزب الوفد والجبهة الديمقراطية، وحركة 6 ابريل،  وحزب العمل، وحزب الكرامة، وحزب الغد ''جناح أيمن نور''، وحركة كفاية،  وحشد، وحركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، والحركة الشعبية الديمقراطية للتغيير،  ولجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين، مشاكتهم فى التظاهرات . 

بينما رفضت أحزاب ''التجمع'' و''الجيل'' و''العدالة الاجتماعية'' و''حزب  الغد'' (جناح موسى مصطفى)، فكرة التظاهر، بينما لم تعلن بعض الاحزاب الاخري  موقفها من التظاهرات سواء بالمشاركة او الرفض . 

وأعلن الشيخ ياسر برهامي شيخ السلفية بالإسكندرية عدم المشاركة في تظاهرات  يوم 25 يناير قائلا أن ذلك يأتى ''تقديمًا وتغليبًا لأمن العباد والبلاد في  هذه الفترة العصيبة، وتفويتاً لمقاصد الأعداء التي تهدف إلى نشر الفتن". 

وخرج مرشد جماعة الاخوان المسلمين - والتى يسيطر ذراعها السياسي '' الحرية  والعدالة '' على أغلبية مقاعد مجلس الشعب المنتخب - ليعلن على غلاف إحدى  المجلات المصرية عن عدم مشاركة الجماعة فى تظاهرات 25 يناير، داعيا لتحقيق  بعض المطالب الاصلاحية فى النظام القائم، ليختلف الأمر تماما مع نجاح  تظاهرات 25 يناير، ليعلن الاخوان مشاركتهم فى جمعى الغضب فى 28 يناير . 

وقبل خروج تظاهرات يناير قال بعض شيوخ الدعوة السلفية فى مصر، أن الخروج عن  الحاكم حرام شرعا، داعيين الى عدم التظاهر، وكان من ضمن هؤلاء الشيوخ  ''حسن بن عبد الوهاب البنا'' و''عادل السيد''، واخرين من رموز السلفيين . 

وحتي بعد تنحى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك .. أكد الدكتور أسامة عبد العظيم  محمد البطاوي الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر، وأحد المنتمين للتيار السلفى فى مصر،  رفضه لفكرة التظاهرات والخروج عن الحاكم، مشيرا الى أن تظاهرات ميدان  التحرير كانت خروج عن الحاكم وهي حرام شرعا . 

بينما سافر الدكتور محمد البرادعى - المنسحب مؤخرا من سباق الترشح للرئاسة -  الى فيينا قبيل انطلاق التظاهرات، ليغيب عن مصر مع انطلاق شرارة الثورة  الاولى فى ايام 25 و 26 و 27 يناير، ليعود ويشارك لبضع ساعات فى جمعة الغضب  من مسجد الاستقامة، ليفضل انصاره عودته لمنزله خوفا عليه من قوات الامن . 

ومن المرشحين المحتملين للرئاسة، شارك ايمن نور و حمدين صباحى وبثينة كامل، بينما شارك لاحقا حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيلواخرين .

مصراوى 
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*"شبشب" مبارك ونجليه يلقى رواجا فى التحرير.. ولافتات بأخطاء الجنزوري تتوسط الميدان
*​*




25-1-2012 | 10:43 3 418 

صورة ارشيفية لشبشب مبارك
أنشأ متظاهرو ميدان التحرير، 5  منصات داخل الميدان واحدة منهم تنتمى لحزب الحرية والعدالة والتى تم  تشييدها من ناحية شارع قصر النيل، فيما أقام حزب الوفد منصة أخرى من ناحية  شارع طلعت حرب، ولاتزال المنصة الرئيسية فى مكانها المخصص لها. بينما أنشأ  شباب حركة 6 إبريل منصة أخرى فى مواجهة المنصة الرئيسية، ومن ناحية شارع  المتحف المصرى، أنشأت جمعية شموع لحقوق المعاقين منصة أخرى، وهتف أنصار حزب  الحربة والعدالة الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين "إيد واحدة فى  الميدان"، وتغنوا بأناشيد وطنية ومنها "يا بلادى" و "يا وطنى يا أحلى  الأوطان". 


وإنتشر الباعة الجائلون فى  أرجاء الميدان، ولقي "شبشب" مرسوم عليه صور للرئيس السابق مبارك، ونجليه  جمال وعلاء وعدد من رموز النظام السابق رواجا داخل ميدان التحرير، ووصل سعر  الشبشب الى 20 جنيها. 

وعلق الثوار لافتات وسط  الميدان تندد ببقاء الجنزورى رئيسا للحكومة، واستعرضوا أخطاءه فى عهد  النظام المنهار، وقالوا إنه قبل جمال مبارك موظفا فى البنك المركزى، وعين  يوسف بطرس غالى والعادلى فى حكومته، وأصدر مرسوما بقانون يجيز حبس المواطن  المصرى 6 أشهر بدون محاكمة، وشارك فى إجتماعات الحزب الوطنى المنحل. وعن  أخطائه بعد توليه منصب رئيس الحكومة مؤخرا، شاهد المجمع العلمى يحترق لمدة  48 ساعة وتركه، ولم ينقذ مفاعل الضبعة من أيدى المسلحين، وإفتعل حادث مجلس  الوزراء. 

ولازال آلاف المصريين من  مختلف الأعمار والتيارات السياسة يتوافدون على الميدان، لإحياء ذكرى ثورة  25 يناير، فيما أقام عدد من المتظاهرين خياما بوسط الميدان، وأمام مجمع  التحرير.​





*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

مسيرة الحجاز هتتحرك دلوقت ‎*#**jan25*‏”


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو | اخر اخبار الميدان واستمرار توافد المتظاهرين وما هى المطالب وشاهد بعض الهتافات










*[YOUTUBE]OCsGYfXiZXw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*نشطاء ينشرون بيانا افتراضيا من "العسكرى" يعلن فيه إجراء انتخابات الرئاسة في مارس
*​*

25-1-2012 | 10:28 363 ​





البيان المنشور من النشطاء
عبر عدد من النشطاء عن كامل تقديرهم للدور التاريخى للجيش المصرى فى حماية أراضى مصر وحدودها 
مطالبين المجلس العسكرى  بالإلتزام بحدود هذا الدور و التنحى عن العمل السياسي والاستجابة لمطالب  الشعب بتسليم البلاد لسلطة مدنية منتخبة والعودة إلى ممارسة دوره الطبيعى .  

وقام عدد كبير منهم بتبادل  بيان افتراضي يشبه البيانات التى تصدر عن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس على  الفيسبوك أوضحوا أن هذا البيان الافتراضي هو البيان الوحيد الذى ينتظره  الشعب المصرى من المجلس العسكرى ويأمل أن يصدره المجلس اليوم فى الذكرى  الأولى للثورة كى يثبت المجلس للشعب أنه حمى الثورة بالفعل وأوفى بتعهداته.  

ووفقا للبيان الافتراضى فإنه  من المفترض أن يعلن المجلس العسكرى عن التزامه بالاستفتاء على التعديلات  الدستورية وفتح باب الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة فور انتهاء انتخابات مجلس  الشورى على أن تجرى الانتخابات فى موعد غايته منتصف مارس وفق جدول زمنى يتم  الإعلان عنه تفصيليا مع إعلان قانون انتخابات الرئاسة، ليتولى مجلس الشعب  استكمال إعداد الدستور الجديد فى ظل رئاسة مدنية منتخبة. 

وجاء بنص البيان الافتراضي "  ونحن نحتفل بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة والتى خرج فيها الشعب المصرى بصدره  العارى وانتفاضته السلمية ليطالب باسقاط نظام فشل فى وضع مصر فى مكانها  وحجمها الطبيعى بين دول العالم المتقدم، وكبل حريتها وقيد نهضتها وحضارتها،  فنجحت فى أن تحقق مطلبها الأول ليتنحى الرئيس السابق عن إدارة البلاد  مسلما للمجلس العسكرى وجيش مصر المخلص مهمة إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، لحين  يرسم الشعب ويقرر الطريقة التى سيستلم بها السلطة فى أجواء حرية ووفق  اجراءات ديموقراطية تمهد لمصر الجديدة". 

وتابع البيان "وخرجت جموع  الشعب فى أول اختبار للديموقراطية لتشارك وتعبر عن رأيها فى استفتاء  التعديلات الدستورية 19 مارس، ثم خرجت الملايين مرة أخرى لتؤكد على رغبتها  فى المشاركة السياسية ليشارك أكثر من 27 مليون مصرى فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب  بمراحله الثلاثة، والتى قام فيها جيش مصر بواجبه تجاه الوطن بتأمينها،  ووفى بوعده بأن تخرج الانتخابات فى أحسن صورها وأنزهها، ليصبح للشعب المصرى  أخيرا بعد طول غياب برلمان ونواب من قلب الشعب، ليعبروا ويحققوا أحلام  المصريين، وليكملوا مسيرة التحول الديموقراطى باختيار الهيئة التأسيسية  لصياغة الدستور تمهيدا لاقرار دستور مصر الجديد". 

أضاف البيان "ويتبقى الضلع  الثالث والأخير لتستكمل الدولة مثلث إدارة الدولة بانتخاب رئيس البلاد،  ليعود الاستقرار الكامل للوطن مما يهيى لبيئة خصبة للاستثمار ودوران عجلة  الاقتصاد والتنمية فى كل المجالات، لذا فإننا فى الذكرى الأولى للثورة،  ووفاء لدماء الشهداء وتضحيات المصريين، وتحقيقا لأحلام الشعب  وأماله،والتزاما بالخريطة الزمنية التى أقرها استفتاء التعديلات الدستورية  فى مارس الماضى، فقد قررنا فتح باب الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة فور الانتهاء  من انتخابات مجلس الشورى على أن تجرى الانتخابات فى موعد غايته منتصف مارس  وفق جدول زمنى سيتم الإعلان عنه تفصيليا مع إعلان قانون انتخابات الرئاسة،  ليتولى مجلس الشعب استكمال إعداد الدستور الجديد فى ظل رئاسة مدنية  منتخبة". 

واختتم البيان "ليسجل التاريخ  ولينظر العالم إلى ملحمة جديدة لجيش مصر الوطنى يضاف لانجازاته، ولنضيف  للعبور المجيد الأول عبورا ثانيا نحو الدولة المدنية الحديثة، ولسنا نمتن  على شعبنا بهذا وما يحق لنا ذلك، فلسنا إلا جزءا منكم ولم نعلُ إلا بدعمكم  وسنكمل دورنا دوما بتأييدكم" ​



* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*مظاهرة أمام مسجد نصر الذين بالهرم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اللجان الشعبية تحبط محاولة دخول بلطجى بأسلحة بيضاء للميدان

القبض على بلطجى معه أسلحة بيضاء وحبسه داخل سجن بالميدان

الأربعاء، 25 يناير 2012 - 10:54

*
*



اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير​*​*كتب محمود حسين وهند عادل وإيمان على ومحمود عبد الغنى
ألقت  اللجان القائمة على تأمين مداخل ميدان التحرير من جهة عبد المنعم رياض  القبض على أحد البلطجية يحمل أسلحة بيضاء، محاولا الدخول إلى الميدان. 

وحاول الشاب المرور عبر اللجان الشعبية المسئولة عن تأمين الميدان وهو يحمل  عددا من الأسلحة البيضاء ، لكن تمكنت أفراد اللجان من اكتشاف أمره وحاول  بعضهم الاعتداء عليه، ولكن رفض أعضاء اللجان من الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين  الاعتداء عليه، وقاموا بتسليمه إلى إدارة السجن الذى تم إنشاؤه بالميدان  والذى أحيط بالأسلاك الشائكة ووضعت عليه لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "سجن  الفلول أعداء الثورة هل من مزيد" ووضعت عليه صور لرموز النظام السابق، وبعد  أن أُلقى القبض على ثلاثة بلطجية أصبح مزارا داخل الميدان. 

أكد عزيز أبو شادى أحد المسئولين عن تأمين سجن الفلول بالتحرير أنه سيتم  احتجاز من يتم القبض عليه داخل السجن حتى يتم تسليمهم بنهاية اليوم إلى أحد  أقسام الشرطة.




اليوم السابع 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر |  التحرير | الآلاف يجوبون شوارع المعادي بمسيرة قبل توجههم للتحرير*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*بدء مسيرة الشهيد محمد جمال من ميدان مشعل بالمنصوره. الان*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | التحرير | الآلاف يجوبون شوارع المعادي بمسيرة قبل توجههم للتحرير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد |25يناير|علم من ميدان التحرير #RNN #25jan #ta7rir #tahr

 تصوير | أسامة طلبة*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*بالصورة الميدان الآن وشاهد الاعداد وصلت لكام




* ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية | تجمع اعداد من المتظاهرين امام مبنى الحقانية بالمنشية استعدادا لمسيرة الى القائد ابراهيم



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو | مداخله من عضو فى ائتلاف شباب الثورة وكلام مهم جدا حول تظاهرات اليوم وهل سيتم الاعتصام بالميدان ام لا  .. شــاهد التفاصيل










*[YOUTUBE]A7SGqGODLPM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة ميدان الحجاز تتحرك في مصر الجديدة باتجاه نادي هليوبولس  ..الهتاف يرج الميادين ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25يناير | ميدان التحرير | إحدي اللافتات من ميدان االتحرير #RNN #25jan #ta7rir #tahr

 تصوير ياسر خلاف*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*




دوران شبرا الان
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

رصد | 25يناير | ميدان التحرير | إحدي اللافتات من ميدان االتحرير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو الان || بث مباشر واخر الاخبار من السويس والاسكندرية







*[YOUTUBE]8ogA0IlQMeY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | الشرقية | بدء تجمع بعض المتظاهرين اليوم فى الشرقية بميدان المحطة لاستكمال اهداف الثورة


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير، منذ قليل، مشادات كلامية حادة، كادت أن تتطور إلى اشتباكات بالأيدى، بين عدد من المتظاهرين ومجموعة من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد أن قام بعض المتواجدين بالميدان باتهام الإسلاميين بالتخلى عن الثورة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*"آسف ياريس" تتوعد الزاحفين نحو مبارك

​*​*




​
كتبت – رشا حمدي:منذ 2 ساعة 22 دقيقة
*​*هددت  صفحة "أنا آسف ياريس" علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" المتظاهرين في  ميدان التحرير من التوجه بالمظاهرات الي مستشفى الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك  بطريق مصر الإسماعيلية الصحراوي.​*
*وقالت  الصفحة: "حق التظاهر السلمى مكفول لميدان التحرير داخل الميدان ولكن عندما  يتعلق الأمر بذهاب ميدان التحرير الى مستشفي الرئيس فلا تسألونا حينها عن  السلمية".
ويذكر أن الرئيس المخلوع مبارك يرقد حاليا محبوسا احتياطيا في المركز الطبي  العالمي بالاسماعيلية بعد أن تم نقله من مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى في أبريل  عام 2011.
وطالب العديد من نواب مجلس الشعب في جلسته الثانية أمس بنقل مبارك من  المركز الطبي العالمي الي مستشفي سجن طرة مثله مثل جميع المحبوسين احتياطيا  علي ذمة أي قضية.​*
*
​*​*

الوفد الاليكترونية  ​
*​ ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | نعش مكتوب علية القصاص وصل الحقانية و الهتافات ضد طنطاوى و الجنزورى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*مش هتصدق المتظاهر دة عمل ايـــة فى الميدان






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اشتباكات بالتحرير بسبب اعتراض  المتظاهرين على منصة الإخوان                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





كتب محمد رضا ومحمود عثمان

نشبت  اشتباكات طفيفة بالأيدى اليوم الأربعاء مع بداية الدقائق الأولى لـ25   يناير، بين عدد من الشباب المستقلين وعدد من شباب الإخوان دون أن تسفر   الاشتباكات عن أى إصابات بين الطرفين.هذا وقد استخدم بعض الشباب المستقلين   خلال الاشتباكات العصي والحجارة، اعتراضاً منهم على وجود منصة الإخوان   المسلمين أو أى منصة حزبية داخل الميدان أثناء إحياء الذكرى الأولى   للثورة.وفى سياق متصل، تدخل بعض العقلاء من الطرفين لوقف الاشتباكات   والحفاظ على المظهر الحضارى لذكرى الثورة، مرددين هتافات لتهدئة الطرفين   منها سلمية سلمية، إيد واحدة، ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار.


اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*نسبة الإشغالات فى فنادق الأقصر فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة يناير لا تتعدى 5%*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*بدء تحرك المسيرات بميدان المحطة بالشرقية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو الان || هـــام وبث مباشر واخبار الميدان منقسم بين الاخوان وباقى الثوار - شاهد التفاصيل واخر التطورات







*[YOUTUBE]Za-QtGZA1Xw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | القاهرة | مسيرة امبابه على وشك التحرك .. امام كنيسة العذراء بالوحده والتحرك بعد قليل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو الان || عاجل من الاسكندرية اشتباكات بين الاخوان والليبرالين 






*[YOUTUBE]E1puUNOFqYY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*اعتلى عدد من شيوخ وأئمة الأزهر منصة ائتلاف شباب الثورة بالتحرير موجهين حديثهم إلى الشباب الموجود بالميدان قائلين "نبشركم بنصر الله الذى مكن لكم على رقاب الظالمين فقد تم تمكين من اعتقلوا وعذبوا بالمعتقلات والسجون بعدما سقط النظام البائد".*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | عــــاجل | التحرير | انهيار إحدى المنصات في ميدان التحرير دون وقوع إصابات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*   						عــاجــل :: متظاهرون يتحركون للقصاص من مبارك 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب ـ محمد معوض وأحمد حمدي محمود فايد: 			 	 

 	أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير منذ قليل أن  مئات المتظاهرين في  طريقهم إلى المجمع الطبي العالمي للقصاص من الرئيس  المخلوع حسني مبارك.
	وعقب الإعلان في مكبرات الصوت سادت حالة من الفرح والبهجة بين المتظاهرين الذين رددوا هتافات "الله أكبر".
 	وتواصل توافد المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير منذ صباح  اليوم الاربعاء  للمشاركة فى احتفالات الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير حاملين  الأعلام المصرية  واللافتات التى تطالب باستكمال مطالب الثورة بمشاركة  مختلف القوى السياسية  والائتلافات الشبابية الثورية.
 	وكانت صفحة "أنا آسف ياريس" علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  "فيس بوك" – في  وقت سابق من اليوم - قد هددت المتظاهرين المتواجدين في  ميدان التحرير من  التوجه بالمظاهرات الي مستشفى الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك  بطريق مصر  الإسماعيلية الصحراوي.
 	وقالت الصفحة: "حق التظاهر السلمى مكفول لميدان التحرير  داخل الميدان ولكن  عندما يتعلق الأمر بذهاب ميدان التحرير الى مستشفي  الرئيس فلا تسألونا  حينها عن السلمية".
	ويذكر أن الرئيس المخلوع مبارك يرقد حاليا محبوسا احتياطيا في المركز   الطبي العالمي بالإسماعيلية بعد أن تم نقله من مستشفى شرم الشيخ الدولى في   أبريل عام 2011.








الوفد


​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

رصد | 25يناير | ميدان التحرير | إحدي اللافتات بميدان التحرير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

مسيرة حاشدة من فيصل تصل لمسجد الاستقامة وعشرات الكتاب داخل المسجد تمهيدا للتحرك بالمسيرة عقب صلاة الظهر من بينهم الكاتب ابراهيم عيسى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

وزارة الصحة: 47 سيارة إسعاف متواجدة بالتحرير و 6 عيادات متنقلة بالميدان​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اليوم السابع | 6 أبريل وشباب الثورة وحركة طلاب الجامعة يشاركون بمسيرات سوهاج:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | اللجان الشعبية تقبض على 10 بلطجية بالسويس​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

مراسل القاهرة اليوم : أنباء عن مجىء الكتاتني و البرادعي بعد صلاة العصر اليوم لميدان التحرير​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

الدكتور محمد البرادعى يصل لمسجد الاستقامة وسط هتافات الثوار «ثوار.. احرار.. هنكمل المشوار​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | والدة مينا دانيال في دوران شبرا استعدادا للتحرك الي ميدان التحرير​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

مسيرة شبرا فوق كوبرى المظلات


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر | الاسكندرية | من امام كنيسة القديسين الان وتجمع عدد من المتظاهرين للتوجة الى القائد ابراهيم الان





​


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*هو اللو الخفي والطرف الثالث والأيادي الخفية .... هتظهر الساعة كام ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*"وحياة دمك يا شهيد..ثورة تانى من جديد"...... بهذه الكلمات انطلقت مسيرة لمئات الطلاب وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة عين شمس فى اتجاهها إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى الذكرى الأولى من ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*احتشد المئات من المتظاهرين بدوران شبرا فى وقفة احتجاجية فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير واستعدادا للخروج بمسيرة كبيرة متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير لاستكمال أهداف الثورة، على رأسها تسليم السلطة لرئيس مدنى والإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين السياسيين وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.

ويشارك فى الوقفة حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، وأمين إسكندر النائب البرلمانى، والناشط مايكل منير وبعض رجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى.

ورفع المتظاهرون خلال الوقفة صور شهداء 25 يناير وأحداث ماسبيرو، من بينهم علاء عبد الهادى وسالى زهران والشيخ عماد عفت ومينا دانيال، كما رفعوا لافتات منها "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر إحنا الشعب الخط الأحمر، كفاية غلاء كفاية فساد"، مرددين "يا شهيد نام وارتاح احنا نكمل الكفاح، اللى يحمى حسنى مبارك عمره ما يحمى دارى ودارك، مسلم ومسيحى ايد واحدة". *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

أبو بركة | فى الميدان : الأمر تخطى مرحلة المطالب ووصل الى مرحلة التنفيذ من خلال البرلمان وان لم يفعل فاسقاطه واجب​


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة الجيزة متجهة الى التحرير و علم مصر بطول المسيرة - 25 يناير 2012*

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*الأخوان يلهون الثوار بملهاة فلسطين

تحولت الهتافات من فوق منصة الإخوان بميدان التحرير إلى القصاص بأرواح الشهداء وإعدام مبارك وهتافات ضد اسرائيل، مرددين "تسقط تسقط إسرائيل"، وهنرددها جيل ورا جيل بنعاديكى يا إسرائيل"، هتلر باشا قالها زمان الصهيونى لازم يتهان يا صهاينة خاليكوا فاكرين احنا شباب 25 يناير":fun_lol:.*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

رصد |الاسكندرية | لجان شعبيه امام احد مركز التسوق بالعجمى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

مسيرة شبرا تحمل صورة الشهيد مينا دانيال


[YOUTUBE]g-pBp3HGBIk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر |ااخت مينا دانيال ترتدي قناع بصورته في مسيره مجلس الشعب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

اخبار مصر |الاسكندريه - انضمام مسيره المنشيه الي مسيره القائد ابرهيم متجهين الي المنطقه الشماليه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*طنطا | انطلاق مسيره من امام مسجد السيد البدوي للالتحام بمسيرات اخري والتجمع امام مبني المحافظه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*شكل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، غرفة عمليات لمتابعة الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، ويتابع المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة سير الاحتفالات من غرفة العمليات بمقر وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*فتحت كنيسة «قصر الدوبارة»، الواقعة خلف مجمع التحرير أبوابها أمام المسلمين من المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير للوضوء، لأداء صلاة الظهر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *فتحت كنيسة «قصر الدوبارة»، الواقعة خلف مجمع التحرير أبوابها أمام المسلمين من المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير للوضوء، لأداء صلاة الظهر.*



*سبحان المسيح ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*الأخوان يمنعون رفع صورة الشهيد خالد سعيد ويتفردون بالتواجد فى ميدان القائد ابراهيم ويمنعون تواجد شباب الثورة ....*


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبحان المسيح ...... *


*الوحدة الوطنية يا حبيبي صوت *
*عيزهم يقولوا علينا أيه ... منعناهم من صلاة الظهر *
*أنت عارف مفيش جوامع كتير في المنطقة دية .... وهما من الناس ال بتقرف تصلي في الشارع وكدة يعني ... محتاجين تكيفات واضاءة مميزة وأمان ... أنت عارف الأضطهاد ليهم علي ودنه :shutup22:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندريه | تظاهره كبيرة بشارع ابو قير متوجهه الي المنطقه الشماليه العسكريه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*ضباط من أجل الثورة
عاااااااجل
الاخوان بالاسكندريه يطردون كل من يرفع شعار يسقط حكم العسكر بالاسكندريه، وانزال اى لافته تحمل صورة لخالد سعيد ، ومنع اى شخص غير الاخوان من الصعود على المنصه.
ويبدوا ان معركه على وشك الحدوث فى الساعات القادمه نظرا للشحن الجارى هناك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | 25 يناير | المنصورة | من امام مبنى المحافظة ووصول المظاهرة المنطلقة من ميدان الشهداء "مشعل سابقا" للتاكيد على استمرارية الثورة ومطالبها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*انضم آلاف من المواطنين إلى المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد السلام بشارع الهرم والتى تتوجه الآن إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى، يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى لم تتواجد فيه قوات الشرطة بشارع الهرم سوى أمام مركز شرطة الطالبية لمنع أى محاولة لاقتحامه من جانب البعض.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*قال حمدين صباحى، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة، إن التظاهر بميدان التحرير، اليوم، "نضال شريف"، مؤكداً أنه سيعتصم بالميدان إذا ما أراد الشباب ذلك.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | 25 يناير | المنصورة | من امام مبنى المحافظة و تزايد اعداد المتظاهرين امام مبنى المحافظة , والهتافات "يا نجيب حقهم يانموت زيهم" , "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" , "احنا الشعب الخط الاحمر"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*خرجت مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين من ميدان الحجاز بمصر الجديدة متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، وتجوب المسيرة الآن الشوارع لحث المواطنين للنزول إلى الميدان حيث رفع المتظاهرون، لافتات تطالب المجلس العسكرى بسلطة مدنية ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*وصول الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح لميدان التحرير الآن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*أكد الدكتور علاء الأسوانى الكاتب والروائى من قلب ميدان التحرير للمتظاهرين، أن الثورة مازالت مستمرة ولم تحقق أهدافها سوى محاكمة الرئيس السابق ورموزه، ووصفها بأنها محاكمة غير جدية ومسرحية هزلية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*احتشد الآلاف أمام إستاد القاهرة بصلاح سالم فى انتظار وصول المسيرة التى انضمت إليهم والتى خرجت من ميدان الحجاز، وتضم الآلاف متجهين إلى ميدان التحرير رافعين الأعلام المصرية ومرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "احنا الشعب الخط الأحمر"، "القصاص القصاص"، "يا نموت زيهم.. يا نجيب حقهم".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*توجه مئات المتظاهرين من السيدة زينب إلى ميدان التحرير، مرددين هتافات تطالب برحيل المجلس العسكرى، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة. التفاصيل.. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*"الصحة": 3 إصابات فى صفوف متظاهرى التحرير منذ فجر اليوم













أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان أن  إجمالى عدد الإصابات فى صفوف متظاهرى التحرير، بلغ حتى فجر اليوم الأربعاء،  3 حالات إغماء نتيجة سوء الأحوال الجوية، تم نقلهم لمستشفى المنيرة العام  ثم غادروها بعد تلقيهم العلاج اللازم. ولم يتم تسجيل أى إصابات جديدة منذ  ذلك الوقت.

ويواصل مئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين  بميدان التحرير احتشادهم، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة  بتسليم السلطة للمدنين، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة، فيما لا تزال عشرات  المسيرات التى خرجت من مختلف ميادين القاهرة والجيزة فى طريقها إلى  التحرير. 






* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*أكثر  من 100 الف متظاهر يغلقون كوبري قصر النيل وكوبري الجلاء وشارع التحرير  بالدقي، متجهين الي ميدان التحرير ويهتفون يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.*



*تضم مسيرة قصر النيل ألتراس الأهلي وإئتلاف شباب الجيزة وشباب جامعة القاهرة، ومتظاهري مسجد الاستقامة، وتنضم اليهم الان مسيرة شبرا*



*سيارة نقل تحمل صور الشهداء وتطوف بشوارع السويس.*



*تجمع  كل المتظاهرين بالسويس بميدان الشهداء، في انتظار مسيرة أهالي الشهداء  التي ستنطلق بعد صلاة العصر من مسجد الشهداء، لإقامة محاكمة للقتله*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*العربي» ينضم إلى جموع الشباب في ميدان التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* اخبار  مصر | الاسكندرية | صورة الشهيد شريف سامى مهندس البترول الذى استشهد امام  مديرية الامن بالاسكندرية فى الاحداث الاخيرة 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*خبار مصر | مسيرات المهندسين ومسجد الاستقامة وإمبابة تقرر التجمع في ميدان الجلاء للانطلاق نحو التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*أمن مطار القاهرة يعثر على قنبلة غاز على متن طائرة ليبية قادمة من طرابلس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | مسيرة الاستقامة فى طريقها الى ميدان التحرير #ENN #Tahrir 

 تصوير محمد خالد*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير |التحرير |تواجد للهلال الاحمر بميدان التحرير. #RNN #25jan
 تصويرالمواطن الصحفى:أحمد الأدغم*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*الفيديو شاهد المتحدثه بأسم الاغلبيه  الصامته و هجوم لا مثيل له على امريكا و فرنسا و انجلترا و الغرب و مشادات  صدم ردم مع ضيف قناه النيل شاهد التفاصيل*
* 







*[YOUTUBE]z87hNM8Grz8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CzoERp_s2qc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25يناير | حمدين صباحي في مسيرة شبرا المتجهة الى التحرير #RNN #25JAN*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | السويس | صورة من ميدان الأربعين ويظهر في الصورة .. صورة لأول شهيد في الثورة

 تصوير | أحمد عياش*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*القبض على أحد الشباب يتحرش بالفتيات بميدان التحرير














تمكنت اللجان الشعبية من القبض  على أحد الشباب، والذى يدعى "محمد أ" حاصل على ليسانس آداب، أثناء محاولته  التحرش بالفتيات فى ميدان التحرير. 

وأكد أحد أفراد اللجان الشعبية أنه تم القبض عليه، وسيتم تسليمه لأمن الميدان.





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة للأقباط تنطلق من مسجد الفتح  برمسيس                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





كتبت: محمود السويفي 

قاد  عدد كبير من الاقباط والقساوسة مسيرة كبيرة تضم عشرات الالاف من  المسلمين  والاقباط من حي شبرا باتجاه مسجدالفتح للمشاركة في فعاليات 25  يناير.

وتجمع المتظاهرون الاقباط والمسلمون من أمام مسجد  الفتح كنقطة  انطلاق للميدان، وقاموا بترديد هتافات "يسقط  يسقط حكم  العسكر، وعيش حرية  عدالة اجتماعية ".
وفى نفس السياق، شارك فى المظاهرة الناشط الحقوقي  مايكل منير  الذي أكد فى  تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" علي ضرورة استمرار  مطالب الثورة وتنحي  المجلس العسكري عن السلطة بتسليمها فورا  لقيادة مدنية،  واتهم منير المجلس  العسكري بأنه وراء كافة الجرائم التي حدثت فى الفترة  الاخيرة .
وتابع ، إن الاخوان من حقهم أن يحتفلوا بالثورة لأنهم الجهة  الوحيدة التي  حصلت علي مزايا الثورة ،وحمل المتظاهرون اثناء مسيرتهم مسلة  كبيرة مدونا  عليها اسماء الشهداء .،وقام أحزاب "التيار المصري والكرامة  وكفاية"بتوزيع  بيانات تؤكد علي ضرورة استمرار مطالب الثورة .






الوفد
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*مئات الآلاف يحتشدون فى "التحرير".. وأطباء المستشفى الميدانى ينتشرون بالميدان



















احتشد مئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين  بميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة  للمدنين، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة، فيما لا تزال عشرات المسيرات التى خرجت من  مختلف ميادين القاهرة والجيزة فى طريقها إلى التحرير. 

وشارك عشرات من الأطباء المتظاهرين فى المستشفى الميدانى، مرتدين سترات  برتقالية، لسهولة التعرف عليهم تحسباً لوقوع أى إصابات فى صفوت المتظاهرين.  وقال عدد من الأطباء لـ"اليوم السابع" إنهم منتشرون فى مختلف أرجاء  الميدان، وفى المسيرات تحسباً لوقوع أى إصابات. 








* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*لافتة بالميدان شاهد ما عليها 





* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*الآلاف فى مسيرة من غمرة إلى التحرير تطالب بإسقاط الحكم العسكرى














انطلقت مسيرة تضم ما يقرب من 10  آلاف متظاهر قادمة من منطقة غمرة فى اتجاه ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بنقل  السلطة من الحكم العسكرى إلى المدنيين، واستكمال أهداف الثورة.

ردد المتظاهرون هتافات منددة  بالحكم العسكرى منها "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير.. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر..  قول ما تخفشى العسكر لازم يمشى.. يا مشير قول لعنان الشرعية من الميدان"،  رافعين لافتات "استفتاء مارس يقول الرئيس قبل الدستور.. أين حقوق الشهداء  والمصابين.. محاكمة مبارك مسرحية هزلية".





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*
فيديو ||  عاجل انطلاق مسيرة الجيزة متجهة لميدان التحرير - للمسير بعد اخر ؟؟

*[YOUTUBE]aCtTm_7QGk8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*مصرى من قمة أعلى جبل بالقطب الجنوبى: يا تحرير صوتك أعلى من المشير


الاربعاء 25 يناير2011  3:25 



















صعد مواطن مصرى اليوم الأربعاء،  فى ذكرى 25 يناير، على قمة جبل بـ"أنتاركتيكا" التى تضم من أعلى قمم العالم  الجليدية، ورفع لافتة كتب عليها "سامعك من هنا يا تحرير صوتك أعلى من  المشير".

وتعتبر "أنتاركتيكا" أو القارة القطبية الجنوبية التى توجد فى أقصى جنوب  الكرة الأرضية، تقع فى منطقة القطب الجنوبى فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى، بالكامل  تقريبا جنوب الدائرة القطبية الجنوبية، ويحيط بها المحيط الجنوبى، ومساحتها  14.0 مليون كيلومتر مربع (5.4 مليون ميل مربع)، وهى خامس أكبر قارة من حيث  المساحة بعد آسيا، أفريقيا، أمريكا الشمالية، وأمريكا الجنوبية، حوالى 98٪  من القارة القطبية الجنوبية مغطاة بالثلوج، ويبلغ متوسط سمك الغطاء  الجليدى 1.6 كيلومتر (1.0 ميل).

يذكر أن جميع المواطنين المصريين يحتفلون اليوم بالذكرى الأولى لثورة "25  يناير" التى أسقطت نظام مبارك، الذى أفقر المواطنين وجوعهم، ونجحت الثورة  حتى الآن فى القضاء على البطش والظلم، وبدأت فى محاكمة المتهمين بقتل  المتظاهرين، وعلى رأسهم مبارك وابنيه علاء وجمال وحبيب العادلى وغيرهم من  قتلة 




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*هام من مسيرة دوران شبرا الان

*[YOUTUBE]0IQ8JiQRqtg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*عشرات الألاف في مسيرات للتحرير من المعادي ومدينة نصر وشبرا والجيزة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

* أنضمام مسيرة قصر النيل و ألترس الاهلي و أئتلاف شباب الجيزة إلي مسيرة جامعة القاهرة*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*منصة الإخوان تذيع الأغاني الوطنية ومنصات القوى الثورية تهتف بالقصاص*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

* كنسية قصر الدوبارة تفتح أبوابها للمتظاهرين للوضوء بها ‎*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*هجوم على مسيرة بنزيون بالمحلة من قبل قوات الجيش والمتظاهرين يهتفون سلميةْ " غير مؤكد "*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة من أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية تطالب بثورة حقيقية وإسقاط العسكر
الإسكندرية-أحمد صبري  


25-1-2012 | 14:19 












*
*مسيرة حاشدة من أمام كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية*​*
انطلقت  مسيرة حاشدة من  أمام كنيسة القديسين بمنطقة سيدي بشر بالإسكندرية، رفع  خلالها المتظاهرون  صور الشهداء، ورددوا هتافات قالوا فيها: "زي ما هي زي ما  هي ..عايزين ثورة  حقيقية.. ويسقط يسقط العسكر". 

قال محمد هاني، أحد المشاركين بالمسيرة: إن المطالب التي  نرفعها  ونتمسك  بها اليوم هي ضرورة قيام المجلس العسكري بتسليم السلطة فورًا لمجلس  الشعب  ليتولى استكمال المرحلة الانتقالية وإدارتها بعد ثبوت فشل المجلس  العسكري  في تسييرها خاصة ما يشوب المحاكمات لرموز النظام السابق من مماطلة  وتسويف  وإخفاء لأدلة إدانتهم ومنها التسجيلات التي كانت مرفقة بقضية اتهام  الرئيس  المخلوع ووزير داخليته ومعاونيهم بتهم قتل المتظاهرين. 

واتجهت المسيرة إلى منطقة سموحة عبر شارع جمال عبدالناصر الرئيسي بمنطقة شرق الإسكندرية.










*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*بكار: أعضاء "النور" سيغادرون التحرير مساء اليوم




















أكد نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى  باسم حزب النور السلفى، أن الحزب شارك اليوم بأعداد كبيرة فى الذكرى الأولى  للثورة 25 يناير، كباقى الأحزاب والقوى السياسية، بهدف استكمال تحقيق  مطالب الثورة التى لم ينفذ منها سوى القليل بانعقاد مجلس الشعب.

وقال "بكار" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن شباب الحزب وأعضاءه سيغادرون  ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، ولن يستجيبوا لأى دعوات للاعتصام، كما أنهم لن  يشاركوا فى أى تواجد بالميدان غدا أو بعد غد.

وأشاد "بكار" بالشعب المصرى والالتحام الذى شهدته مصر اليوم بين مواطنيها،  مؤكدا أنه لديه القدر الكافى من الوعى على إتمام ثورته بعيدا عن أعمال  العنف أو التصادم، حتى تستقر الأمور ويتم تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، وانتقد  المتحدث باسم "النور" السلفى بطء إجراءات المحاكمات لرموز النظام السابق،  مطالبا بمحاكمات 




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*ابنة أكرم الشاعر تستقيل من الإخوان  احتجاجا على الاحتفال بالثورة: عذرا أيها المرشد كم سقطت من نظري                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







أعلن انسحابي من جماعه أنت مرشدها لا استطيع أن أعيش في نفاق بين ما تربيت عليه وبين ما يعقله فكري
 بكاء والدي صعب على قلبي ودم أخي غالى وكرامتي أعلى وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

كتبت- جازية نجيب

تقدمت  محاسن أكرم الشاعر ابنة الدكتور أكرم الشاعر عضو مجلس الشعب عن  دائرة  بورسعيد ” إخوان ” باستقالتها من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين. وكان مصعب  الشاعر  شقيق محاسن قد أصيب يوم جمعة الغضب و يعالج حاليا بألمانيا.
وقالت  محاسن في استقالتها التي تقدمت بها من خلال صفحة ” كلنا الطبيب  البطل مصعب  الشاعر” عذرا أيها المرشد بعد مكالمتي معاك اليوم كم سقطت من  نظري وأعلن  انسحابي من جماعه أنت مرشدها لا استطيع أن أعيش في نفاق بين ما  تربيت عليه  وبعد ما يعقله فكري، نعم تعلمت من هذه الجماعة المباركة الحق  والإخوة في  الله ولكن الكلام سهل والفعل صعب والرجال مواقف ، وبكاء والدي  صعب على قلبي  ودم آخى غالى وكرامتي أعلى ، وأعلن انسحابي من جماعه أنت  مرشدها وحسبي  الله ونعم الوكيل اللهم أنى أشكو إليك ضعف قوتي وهواني أنت  رب المستضعفين  إلى من تكلني إلى عدو ملكته أمري إن لم يكن بك غضب عليا فلا  أبالى ”
وأضافت  محاسن لن احتفل بالثورة كما قال المرشد والأحزاب لان قاتل أخي  وشباب بلدي  مازال حي يرزق ولان جراح آخى لم تلتئم ولان شباب بلدي الأبطال  مازال يهان  حتى يجد حقه في العلاج ولان دماء شهدائنا لم تجف وكل يوم شهيد  ولان بناتنا  يسحلون.
ووجهت كلامها للإخوان قائلة ” نعم نمشى في الطريق الصحيح كما  تقولون ولكن  من وجهه نظركم السياسية وليست الإنسانية اتحدي أي من خرج  ليحتفل أن يكون  لديه أخ وأب وابن أو بنت شهداء أو يمسوا للشهداء والمصابين  بأي صله أنهم  المتفرجون اللا فاعلون على الساحة والشهداء بالنسبة لهم ليس  أكثر من صور  على اليوتيوب أو التليفزيون” .
وتابعت “إن كنتم صادقين حقا  فلم تركتم المصابين ينزفون وتنعون يوم بعد  الأخر مصاب لينضم لقائمة الشهداء  الأبرار، عذرا أيها الأبطال إن هذا  الأسبوع سيكون لنا نحن أهالي الأبطال  الحقيقيون أصعب أسبوع مر في حياتنا  شريط الأحزان سيعاد وانتم أيها  المتفرجون اللا فاعلون اتقوا الله في  إنسانيتكم أيقظوا ضمائركم إن كان هناك  بواقي ضمائر لن أطالبكم بثوره لان  ليس لدينا طاقه لنفقد أكثر ما فقدنا  ولكن إن كنتم صادقين فابحثوا عن  مصابيكم وشهدائكم ولموا جروحهم وكفى بكم  جرحا لقلوب البشر “









* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرتي المعادي والسيدة زينب وصلت لكوبري قصر النيل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | وصول مسيرة كنيسة القديسين الان الى شارع مصطفى كامل متجهه الى المنطقة الشمالية #ENN #alex*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*المحلاوي  يطالب سرعة تسليم المجلس العسكري السلطة بعد اجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية، وألا يتدخل في أعمال مجلسي الشعب والشورى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*انطلق نحو 3 آلاف من المتظاهرين بمسيرة من أمام محكمة الحقانية في الإسكندرية متوجهة إلي قيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | ميدان التحرير | الدكتور عبد الرحمن البر عضو مكتب ارشاد الجماعة على منصة الاخوان #RNN #25JAN #ta7rir

 تصوير | ياسر السعيد*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*كوبرى قصر النيل يتحول إلى كرنفال فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير

















خرج الآلاف من المتظاهرين  المشاركين فى إحياء الذكرى الأولى لثورة يناير، ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، فى عدة  مسيرات من ميدان التحرير وحتى نهاية كوبرى قصر النيل، للمطالبة بتحقيق  بقية أهداف الثورة، وتشكيل محاكمات ثورية لرموز النظام.

وحمل المتظاهرون علمًا ضخمًا بلغ  طوله حوالى 50 مترًا، بجانب رفع صور شهداء الثورة، مرددين هتافات "المجلس  العسكرى باطل"، "المشير باطل"، "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، "السلطة تتسلم".

وتسببت المسيرة فى ارتباك مرورى  بكوبرى قصر النيل، والذى شهد توافد أعداد ضخمة من المتظاهرين للمشاركة فى  الذكرى الأولى لثورة يناير، حيث أخذوا فى التقاط الصور التذكارية بجانب  التماثيل الموجودة بالكوبرى، فيما فضل بعضهم ركوب الرحلات النهرية والتنزه  فى النيل ليتحول اليوم إلى كرنفال للاحتفال بالثورة.





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير |الاسكندرية| احد اللافتات بالمسيرات. #RNN #25JAN #ta7rir

 تصوير:اسلام على*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير |الاسكندرية | لافتة في المظاهرات في شارع بورسعيد الشاطبي #RNN #Tahrir

 تصوير:ميليكا الكتاتنى*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | دخول مسيرة يتواجد فيها ايمن نور للميدان #RNN #Tahrir

 تصوير غادة المصري*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*يعنى ايه يبقى عندك مبدء
يعنى الظروف متأثرش فيك
صورة اليوم





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | مسيرة العباسية في طريقها لميدان التحرير #RNN #Tahrir

 تصوير مروة المصري*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | احتفال جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالثورة امام القائد ابراهيم فى الاسكندرية #ENN #alex*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*حركة 6 ابريل تعلن بدء الاعتصام فى التحرير ، مطلبنا تسليم السلطه ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اخت مينا دانيال ترتدي قناع بصورته في مسيره مجلس الشعب




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندرية| احد الافتات فى المسيرات 

 تصوير اسلام على*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | ميدان التحرير قبل ساعة من الآن 

 تصوير عبدالله ماهر*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*لو كان ابنك يا عنان .. كان زمانك في الميدان ، لو كان ابنك يا مشير .. كان زمانك في التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*محافظ الشرقية يعلن عن تخصيص غرفة طوارىء وعميلات لاستقبال البلاغات، ووضع الإسعاف والشرطة فى حالة تأهب قصوى*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة حمدين صباحي وصل الي ميدان التحرير وسط المئات من أنصاره.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*وصول مئات الالاف من الجيزة وينضمون الي ميدان التحرير ويهتفون يسط يسقط حكم العسكر.*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*وصول مسيرة شارع أبوقير و متجهة للمنطقة الشمالية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*زيادة أعداد المتظاهرين في مدينة طنطا إلى أكثر من 20ألف متظاهر وانضمام مسيرة نسائية تضم أكثر من 2000 سيدة تطالب بإسقاط المشير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*احتشد آلاف المواطنين بميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور بالبحيرة، والمتظاهرون يحملون لافتات تحمل صور الشيخ عماد عفت ومينا دنيال*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*شباب الثورة أثناء مرورهم  بمسيرتهم لميدان القومية بالشرقية فوجئوا بحجارة تلقى عليهم من أعلى عمارة سكنية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | مظهر شاهين من التحرير لابد من عمل محاكم ثورية لقتلة الثوار*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*





مدخل التحرير من عند كوبري قصر النيل الان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو ||  عاجل الان من شارع طلعت حرب و لقاء مع ايمن نور

*[YOUTUBE]sLr3jzMGTqs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*فيديو هام || مداخلة قوية من استاذة سوسن ابو حسين بخصوص الفساد وان نظام مبارك مازال موجود وكلام اكثر من راااائع









*[YOUTUBE]Ft0ZSYhdw4g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*




**ارتفعت أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير، لتصل إلى مئات  الآلاف، بعد وصول عشرات المظاهرات من مناطق مختلفة في القاهرة والجيزة، بعد  ظهر الأربعاء، في الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، وارتفعت أعداد المنصات في  الميدان لتصل إلى 8 منصات، تعد منصة «الإخوان المسلمين» أكبر تلك المنصات  على الإطلاق.*
*وتنوعت الأنشطة في الميدان ما بين الهتافات المطالبة بإسقاط حكم العسكر، وتسليم السلطة، وما بين الاحتفال بالذكرى الأولى للثورة،*
*شارك في تظاهرات ميدان التحرير، ومن خلال عدد من المسيرات  العديد من مرشحي الرئاسة المحتملين، في مقدمتهم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو  الفتوح، وحمدين صباحي، وعمرو موسى، وأيمن نور، وبثينة كامل، والدكتور محمد  البرادعي، الذي انسحب مؤخرًا من السباق الرئاسي.*
*ووصلت قبل قليل مسيرة المعادي، التي تضم نحو 50 ألف متظاهر،  بعد أن انضمت إليهم مسيرة من حلوان، كما وصلت مسيرتا شبرا والاستقامة، التي  تصل أعدادهما إلى نحو 60 ألف متظاهر، مرددين هتافات من بينها «يسقط حكم  العسكر» و«عيش.. حرية.. عدالة اجتماعية»، كما وصلت بداية مسيرة «مصطفى  محمود»، إلى الميدان، فيما تمتد نهايتها إلى سينما التحرير بالدقي.*
*ويؤمن شباب الإخوان مداخل الميدان بإجراءات تفتيش مشدد، إلا  أن هناك عجزًا في تفتيش السيدات، نظرًا لنقص المشاركات من النساء والفتيات  في لجان تأمين الميدان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*بالصورة || مسيرة بطول الكورنيش بالاسكندريه






* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ورة || مسيرة بطول الكورنيش بالاسكندريه&src=sp​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندرية | المتظاهرين يعبرون عن مطالبهم بطريقة جديدة لمحاكمات رموز النظام السابق وقتلة الشهداء #RNN #25jan
 تصوير : هبة عمار





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*المتظاهرون علي كوبري قصر النيل حاليا يرددون «ثوار أحرار.. هنكمل المشوار»، «ثورة ثورة حتي النصر.. ثورة في كل شوارع مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*وصول  مسيرة مسجد الاستقامة الي كوبري قصر النيل ولم تستطع دخول الميدان  لامتلاءه علي آخره، وقد رددت هتافات في مواجهة منصة الإخوان «الثورة مش  حفلة»*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | باسم يوسف مرتديا قناع (فـ)ـانديتا*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*ابناء مبارك والمشير يرقصون في العباسية 25-1-2012   *



[YOUTUBE]0GM76H5sQD0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة من ائتلافات الأقباط تنضم لثوار التحرير وتهتف ضد العسكر
*​*

شريف ابو الفضل
25-1-2012 | 16:11 47 ​




تظاهرات ميدان التحرير
وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة للأقباط إلى ميدان التحرير، لإحياء ذكرى الثورة والانضمام الى ثوار التحرير. 

كانت قد تحركت مسيرة من   الإتلافات القبطية في تمام الساعة الثانية والنصف من ظهر اليوم من منطقة   شبرا في طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير وهتفت ضد حكم العسكر. وطالبت بتسليم   السلطة للمدنين، تقديرا لدم الشهيد والقصاص لقتله الثوار.​



* 


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...باط تنضم لثوار التحرير وتهتف ضد العسكر&src=sp​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*مصريون يتظاهرون أمام السفارة المصري في واشنطن*

*ازدياد المنصات بالتحرير.. وقناع فانديتا يجوب الميدان*

*عشرات الآلاف من شبرا للتحرير يهتفون «يا طنطاوى يا مشير.. غصب عنك فى تغيير»*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*مجموعات من الألتراس ترتدى أقنعة خالد سعيد والشيخ عماد عفت ويطلقون العاب نارية فى شارع طلعت حرب المؤدى للتحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* اخبار مصر | التحرير- خزانات مياة صالحة للشرب بميدان التحرير 
*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*




لافته عند مدخل كوبري قصر النيل "عمرك شفت ديب بيدافع عن خروف
*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*




قول ما تخافشي المجلس لازم يمشي ترج تحت كوبري أكتوبر في شارع الجلاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*اخبار مصر | السويس - مسيره أهالي الشهداء  تصل الي ميدان الاربعين و الهتاف "القصاص القصاص"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

* رصد | 25 يناير | الاسكندريه : والده الشهيد بهاء السنوسي بالمظاهرات #RNN #25jan

 تصوير مروه الكتاتني*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*ظهور أول مجموعة ترتدى قناع "فانديتا" بميدان التحرير


كتب ايمن فاروق
25-1-2012 | 15:21 2  1892   




فانديتا
فى تمام الساعه الثانية ظهراً، وبعد مناوشات وتراشقات بين المعتصمين، ظهرت   أول مجموعة لشباب متخف يرتدى أقنعة فانديتا فى التحرير، حي ظهر نحو 15   شاباً يرتدون هذه الأقنعة، ويهتفون ضد المجلس العسكرى ويطالبونه بالرحيل. 

يذكر أن قناع فانديتا مأخوذ عن رواية عالمية، وتحكي الرواية أن هناك شعبا   كان يخاف من حكامه، ومجرد لبسهم لهذا القناع يزول الخوف من داخلهم، فينزل   الشعب إلى الميدان وهم تحت هذا القناع. 

كما أعلن المتظاهرون بالميدان الاعتصام حتى رحيل النظام واستعدوا لما   يطلقون عليهأعمال المواجهه من قبل رجال الجيش والشرطة، وبدأت أعداد كبيرة   ترتدى الأكياس البلاستيكية على منطقة الجذع بالكامل ، كما يرتدون أيضاً   الأكياس على رؤوسهم، وأعادوا من هيئتها بعمل فتحات للنظر منها والتنفس   لمواجهة أى محاولات لإخلاء الميدان، وقد حاول بعض المتواجدين من شباب   الإخوان المسلمون المتواجدين باللجان الشعبية منع الشباب من دخول الأقنعة،   إلا أن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل وظهر القناع بالميدان.




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*عاجل القبض على أول مندس بالميدان





ألقى  أمن ميدان  التحرير، صباح الأربعاء، القبض على أحد الأشخاص بحوزته بطاقتا  رقم قومي  باسم واحد وصورتين مختلفتين، فقيدوه وتحفظوا عليه عند مسجد عمر  مكرم، فيما  يشهد الميدان وجودًا مكثفًا للإخوان المسلمين من ناحية ''مجمع  التحرير''  بالقرب من المنصة الخاصة بهم والتي تردد الأناشيد الدينية  والأغاني  الحماسية منذ الصباح الباكر.
وانتشرت نحو 8 منصات للعديد من  القوى السياسية والحركات الثورية في جميع  أرجاء الميدان، التي ردد النشطاء  فيها هتافات تنادي بالقصاص للشهداء،  وتسليم السلطة، فيما انتشرت الأغاني  الوطنية على عدد كبير من المنصات.
وتجاوزت أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان  التحرير عشرة آلاف متظاهر، بينما يقدر  عدد الموجودين حول المنصة الإخوانية  بحوالي 4 آلاف شخص، في الوقت الذي تم  منع ترديد الشعارات الدينية على  المنصة، حيث صعد أحد الأشخاص عليها وأعلن  أن ''اليوم احتفال للمصريين  جميعًا فلا داعي للشعارات الدينية''، فيما  وجّه بعض المتواجدين بمنصة  الإخوان، اللوم إلى المتظاهرين الذين قالوا إن  ''الثورة لم تحقق أهدافها''،  مشيرين إلى أنه ''تم انتخاب مجلس شعب وحل  المحليات والأمن الوطني''، وأنه  ''سيتم تسليم السلطة خلال بضعة أشهر، ومن  ثم فإن الثورة حققت معظم  أهدافها''، حسب قولهم.
واعتلت إحدى أمهات الشهداء المنصة وهي تبكي قائلة  إنها «لم تأخذ حق ابنها  الشهيد حتى الآن»، فهتف الحاضرون: «سامع أم شهيد  بتنادي عايزة حقي وحق  ولادي»، فيما لم يردد الحاضرون أي شعارات سياسية  أخرى.
وقد امتلأت أرض ميدان التحرير بمياه الأمطار الغزيرة، التي سقطت،  مساء  الثلاثاء، والتي لم تؤثر على وجود الخيام الخاصة بالمتظاهرين سلبيًا.

جريدة 25 يناير الالكترونية
* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يناير 2012)

*والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد: سأبقي في ميدان التحرير إذا قرر الثوار الاعتصام اليو*

*والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد: سأبقي في ميدان التحرير إذا قرر الثوار الاعتصام اليوم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*المئات يحاولون اقتحام منصة الإخوان.. والشباب يتصدون لهم


الأربعاء، 25 يناير 2012 - 16:33





ميدان التحرير
كتب محمد حجاج

حاول المئات من الشباب المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل اقتحام المنصة   الرئيسية للإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، وتدافع المئات حول   الدروع البشرية التى يكونها شباب الإخوان حول المنصة.

من جانبها قام شباب الإخوان بردعهم بعد التكاتف فيما بينهم لصد هؤلاء   الشباب، ولكن تستمر حالة المناوشات والشد والجذب بين الفريقين حتى الآن،   وقام المسئول عن حماية المنصة بدعوة العشرات من الشباب لمساندتهم فى حماية   المنصة، ومحاولة صد الهجمات التى تأتى إليهم من الشباب المعترضين على   الموجودين فى المنصة، وكلماتهم بأنهم جاءوا للاحتفال بالثورة.




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*بالصورة | شاهد الحشود فى قصر النيل من ناحية الاوبرا







* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتوافدون لـ"ماسبيرو" مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"
الأربعاء، 25 يناير 2012 - 23:07


واصل المتظاهرون أمام ماسبيرو هتافاتهم ضد المجلس العسكرى والإعلام المصرى، مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "يقتل خالد يقتل مينا كل رصاصة بتقوينا"، "يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم"، "الشعب يريد إعدام المشير"، فى الوقت الذى واصل فيه بعض المتظاهرين تكوين دروع بشرية للفصل بين المتظاهرين منعا لحدوث أى اشتباكات تقع بينهم.

على جانب آخر، شهد ماسبيرو توافد المئات من المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير، مما تسبب فى تعطيل حركة المرور فى شارع الكورنيش أمام ماسبيرو.

وإلى الآن لم يحدد المتظاهرون موقفهم من الاعتصام أمام ماسبيرو أو العودة مرة أخرى إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2012)

*رصد | متابعات | بثينة كامل : قلت لـ "جيمي كارتر" الشعب المصري يكره أمريكا وشعبها عندما يرى فوارغ الرصاص مكتوب عليها صنع في أمريكا ، فقال لي "أنا السبب في هذا فأنا من أبرمت إتفاقية مع الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات، تم بموجبها تسليح الجيش المصري، لكننا لم نتخيل يوماً أن يقوم هذا الجيش الوطني بإستخدام هذا السلاح ضدّ شعبه الأعزل *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش هتصدق المتظاهر دة عمل ايـــة فى الميدان*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* هههههههههههههه دا من ايه بالظبط؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2012)




----------

